#ubuntu-translators-ru 2011-03-04
<simplehuman> Добрый вечер всем, подскажите, пожалуйста, как лучше перевести "by launching *** from within this live environment." Интересует больше всего именно "live environment" "Живая среда" мне кажется не очень подходит. 
<simplehuman> тут всегда так "много" людей?
#ubuntu-translators-ru 2016-03-05
<Agafonov> Haron, Что-то не то в ссылке
<Haron> Hi! Вполне юзабельно, вроде бы
<Agafonov> Вошел не через web клиент
<Agafonov> Haron *-team надо зарегить, а то ссылка кажись не работает, канала такого не было
<Haron_> Ясно. Надо бы только разобраться, как это делается - я иркой мало пользовался.
<Agafonov> я зарегил
<Haron_> СПС
<Haron_> Я вот только не могу понять - я на фриноде зарегистрирован, вошёл сюда в первый раз без ввода своих данных и отобразился как Haron, вошёл второй раз с вводом - и я уже Haron_
<Agafonov> ссылку на вебчат пофиксил в теме форума
<Agafonov> Haron_: основной чат - ubuntu-ru-team
<Haron_> Ну, это адрес лично я и так знал (я про общий чат)
<Haron_> Agafonov Постоянная видимость на форуме - это привилегия админа? У меня в профиле видимость отключена, но моё присутствие отображается. Так задумано?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> а почему не в *-team ?
